# One Speaker Volume Low



## Genius (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Folks. I'm new here. I have a Curtis 3 CD changer with AM/FM radio that is probably about 3 years old. Everything works, except the past few months I've noticed the right speaker volume is about 50-60% of that of the left speakers (I have four speakers). It's not the speakers---I switched them and it does the same thing. One plug in the back as no effect if I plug in the speaker or not. I opened the stereo and did continuity tests from the plugs to the circuit board with the four wires leading into the first circuit board and everything tested OK. Maybe I need to go beyond that? Oh, the phone jack produces sound but it's the same thing: the right headphone is only 50-60% of the volume as the left one.

Any ideas on what to look for?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you tried getting your ears tested? Just kidding. :grin:

Does it do that on all inputs? CD as well as FM? If so it's something in the pre-amplifier section (not the amplifier section because, typically, the headphone jack has its own amp and you said it did the same thing there). I assume you cleaned the circuit boards as best you could. If that's the case, you'll need a pretty sure hand, the schematic and professional equipment to tell where the fault may lie.


----------

